# New to rvs



## Mtbbetty (Apr 14, 2016)

I travel a lot for work and  want to see the country.  I am looking at buying a Newmar ventana 2015.
I'm having a difficult time finding owner reviews. Can anyone help me? It's a huge investment so I want to make sure I'm making the right choice.
  Since I will be on the road for at least a year and putting a lot of miles on it, I'm wondering about  cost of maintenance, oil changes  and  reliability .
Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much !


----------



## C Nash (Apr 15, 2016)

Maintenance will be high as most places charge over 100 dollars hr for work.  Newmar has a very good reputation   Is the 2015 new?   Not sure if the Ventana is diesel or gas  but think that is diesel.  regular service will be more expensive but less often that a gasser IMO.  Just all depends on your finances.  Most rvers do it because it's a way of life we enjoy and don't try to justify cost LOL.  Good luck


----------



## Mtbbetty (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you so much. 
 Yes, it is new. I've always wanted to travel the country and this is the right time.  
 I'm renting out my home for a year to do this and I'm  really looking forward  to the adventures and meeting lots of people.
 I'd rather take the chance then look back and wish that I would have!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 17, 2016)

I agree.  keep us posted when you travel


----------

